# Anyone know how to wean a pigeon



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I rescued a pigeon about a week a ago, and everyone on this site has been very helpful. Thank you. I would like to know if anyone has any advice on how to wean her, I work two jobs and am having trouble feeding her four times a day. I am feeding her corn and peas by putting them in the back of her mouth, she is picking at seeds, but her crop is always empty when I leave her to her own devices. Any suggestions whould be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Try putting the corn and peas in you hand and see if she will pick them up. Always leave seed for her while you are gone. A deeper heavy small crock works best.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

do you know how old this baby is ? or do you have a picture to share so we can see ? the pecking at seed with your finger helps alot too show them the way and you might want to try buying some smaller wild bird seed to help get it started as the smaller seeds are easier for them to pick up at first .


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

I would say she is about 40 days old, but still squeaks, everytime I handle her she goes ballistic and tries to shove her head in my mouth. I have tried placing seeds and peas in my hand, ut she has no interest, I have to hand feed her to get anything in her belly.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wait until you aren't rushing off to work and have some time. Sit down with her and put her in your lap. Feed her a piece of corn or a peas and then put the next one in your hand and show it to her. She might try to pick it up...if not...put that one in her mouth too and repeat the process. Some take longer than others. She will get it...eventually.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

the way i weaned my baby pigeons hahah, it was funny.
but they usually try to copy everything u do so i was pickin on the seeds with my hands so he followed ..
i force feed him and weaned him slowly ..
i witholded formula till he started to completely eat on his own
i love weaining babies


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i always wean my late, i'm such a sucker.
along with everyone's advice, at her age go to 3 times a day for 5 days or so, then 2xday for another 5, then one.
make sure your getting her crop nice n full at each feeding
do you have a way to monitor her weight? i would weigh her every other day.
leave lots of food in the cage for her seed, gravel n grit, and peas and corn, and water of course


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Jello,
I hand feed babies older than 2 weeks usually 2 times a day. Morning and afternoon. I make sure their crop is full enough (20~30 ml formula) and they can wait until next feeding. When weaning, I start giving them less in the morning and show them how to play with seeds (pecking with finger in the dish). After week I skip completely morning feeding and they get the message.
I monitor all the time their weight to make sure they are not too thin. If there is any problem, I go back on feeding and try again after a week or so.
It is a slow process, but I prefer that way, because around their weaning time starts their first moult and I don't want them to stressed.


----------

